# Golden Retriever...



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

"This is Goldie a female golden retriever, she is about 10 years old. Goldie is an oldie, she needs a home where she can retire too. She is great with people and other dogs, her ideal home would be with a retired couple where she can enjoy relaxing together."









...Doesn't she look a sweetheart!? and so sad too  I hope she finds a really good home soon. If anyone's intrested please call the rescue centre on 01482 701738


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Makes you wonder what has happened to these dogs throughout their lives. Its very sad when theres an older dog that needs a home. Wish I could take them all in!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww at 10 yrs 2 end up in a home what a shame i hope she finds a home for the last of her days x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a great website for old dogs.

Oldies Club: Helping Old Dogs Across the UK

Always great to check out.
This post reminds me of Dana...
She is 8 and a cross breed...to me very much a staffi x golden retriever.
She is not good with other animals but with people is very loyal and loving! Anyone interested call the rescue centre on 01803812121


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> aww at 10 yrs 2 end up in a home what a shame i hope she finds a home for the last of her days x


This is why it is so sad to see an older dog in the rescue centre - it is less likely for them to be rehomed and it is so sad. 
Breaks my heart every time i go in, i just can't accept that i can't help every dog, or animal for that matter.


----------



## tazzie4paws (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh dear I do so hope she finds a loving home soon.


----------



## twinclaire (Dec 6, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> There is a great website for old dogs.
> 
> Oldies Club: Helping Old Dogs Across the UK
> 
> ...


OMG i looked at the golden oldies website and cried my eyes out


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

I just cannot believe that someone can have such a loving, faithful companion for that length of time and then get rid. Heartbreaking.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

benn looking at the dogs in the oldies club sum of their owners have died its reallt sad  x


----------



## tina1787 (Dec 22, 2008)

shes lovely . i hope she finds her forever home


----------



## mal (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi whereabouts in uk is she kenneled ? Is she far from Nottinghamshire... Thank you...mal


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

mal said:


> Hi whereabouts in uk is she kenneled ? Is she far from Nottinghamshire... Thank you...mal


Hi, she was in Hull - but she got re-homed


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aaah i hope she finds a new home soon, bless her heart :-(


----------



## mal (Nov 28, 2008)

So happy that she has a new home. I rescued my old boy 3months ago and am looking for a companion bitch to keep him company on the sofa. He is a staffy cross lab between 10/13 years old.. He's gorgeous....and neutered..Goldie is beautiful and those eyes just pulled me off my chair LOL.... Glad she has her forever home though cause that's more important......take care...mal


----------

